# bid quote



## mike1399 (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a .5 acre open lot I need to salt with Calc flakes. 50lb bags. I'm thinking 225$per application. It's a car wash so it can't be sand mix. I'm getting a pallet of 45 50lb bags of flakes for 600 deleivered


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Why do you have to use calcium flake


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So it will cost you around a 150.00 for salt,what about your other expenses?


----------



## mike1399 (Oct 18, 2015)

R&R Yard Design;2089436 said:


> Why do you have to use calcium flake


It's a car wash and they don't want sand on the lot.


----------



## mike1399 (Oct 18, 2015)

grandview;2089474 said:


> So it will cost you around a 150.00 for salt,what about your other expenses?


They are buying the Calc flakes not me and they are storing the bags on site


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You said 600.00 to you or them?


----------



## mike1399 (Oct 18, 2015)

grandview;2089489 said:


> You said 600.00 to you or them?


 They will buy them


----------



## mike1399 (Oct 18, 2015)

My op costs is around 130 I don't have to spears much in some areas the sun hits the black top from sun up to sunset. So that helps me a bit


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

so it will cost them 375.00 per app. If your salting,you salt everything.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm confused. If they are buying the ice melt, all you charge for is applying it. So figure your hourly rate times how much time you are on the property .


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I didn't even see a question...pumpkin:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;2089842 said:


> I didn't even see a question...pumpkin:


----------

